# New Ogeechee River boat



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Just got this one in the water #ogeecheeriverboatcompany


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

thats a sharp looking boat. enjoy her


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Are those drift boats that you use a paddle to steer down stream? They remind me of a short variant of an Ozark style drift boat or English punt. Those are often poled. Please post a video of one in use.

Nate


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Are those drift boats that you use a paddle to steer down stream? They remind me of a short variant of an Ozark style drift boat or English punt. Those are often poled. Please post a video of one in use.
> 
> Nate







there are a few more videos on my Instagram #ogeecheeriverboatcompany


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

double dang! beautiful skiff!


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

Been looking at one myself. Give us a report.


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Vining said:


> Been looking at one myself. Give us a report.


They re great little boats, that is the 2oth one I have built


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Where do you get your Cypress, is it deadhead?


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> Where do you get your Cypress, is it deadhead?


Peach State Lumber here in Atlanta, its not old growth stuff. I have not been able to find any clear 1 x 12 x 16" sinker material to build one out of that I could afford the wood.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I helped my boss run an errand to pick up a slab of sinker cypress for a mantle piece that my boss' boss' brother was giving to the old guy who had just retired from my boss' job (say that three times fast). The big boss' brother was a second son with family money who was an awesome furniture maker when so inclined (I think I remember hearing he had a drug habit on the side that limited his productivity). The point is that he had the means to buy spectacular lumber without the pesky requirement to minimize on-hand inventory under which anyone actually seeking to make a living would operate. As a result, he had a barn an acre in size full of sinker logs, both cypress and old growth pine. These were clear, straight 3-6' diameter old growth logs that sunk after harvest. You don't see those in the southeast anymore where most timber is harvested for pulp wood eons before it can look like this. I read that about 10% of cut logs sunk before they were milled. It says a lot about a business model when a 10% loss after harvest is acceptable. He bought it by the log and had it plain sawn in to 6-8" slabs. I'd rather it be quarter sawn for boat building, but the result was impressive. Each log was laid out in its original orientation with ash staves separating the slabs while it dried. It was eerie to lay my hands on something that was hundreds of years old when it was harvested 50-100+ years ago and had just set on the bottom of some bayou ever since. You could see prop marks up and down the logs. My boss told me the value of the wood in that barn and I almost gagged at the time (I swear it was in the millions, but I can't remember the figure now). I was left with a distinct impression that playing with that type of wood was a game for people with much more money than me.

Nate


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

My first boat next to my 20th


----------

